# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  подскажите пожалуйста проTeamViewer

## Тина 888

У меня была на маке пробная коммерческая версия, но она просрочилась. Что теперь делать? Как сделать чтобы она была постоянно на компьютере и бесплатно?

----------


## tamalex

Есть бесплатная версия:

6024791.jpg

----------


## Sanya13

Ее, кстати, и устанавливать необязательно, если политика безопасности не позволяет :)  И запускать только, когда это нужно

----------

